# Argh!!



## ekblad9 (Nov 21, 2001)

I've taken about a million pregnancy tests over the last couple of weeks. All were negative. I missed my period (I'm very regular going 30 - 33 days/cycle). I'm going crazy. I'm fine with not being pregnant or being pregnant I just WANT TO KNOW!!!!!


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

I am going through a similar situation







I really just want to know. I hope you figure it out soon!


----------



## ekblad9 (Nov 21, 2001)

I got a pale line today on an EPT and am going to the dr. tomorrow. I've had it with this. I'm a week late almost and just want to know what's going on.


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Good luck!! I hope it turns out the way you want it to


----------



## Sarah and Brandon (Mar 19, 2004)

So what did the doc say?


----------



## ekblad9 (Nov 21, 2001)

Well, the dr. said I wasn't pregnant but I took a test a few days later and it was definately positive! I took another a few days after that and it was also very positive!


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

nak--
























congrats!!! i was wondering about you!


----------

